# What does "NA+" stand for ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 8, 2008)

Doc wrote down that the PT had decreased NA+. Does anyone know what this is ???


----------



## twallmuth (Aug 8, 2008)

increased sodium.  it is Na+


----------



## dmaec (Aug 8, 2008)

NA+ is sodium
so if he marked "decreased NA+" it's decreased/low sodium (790.6) or if they actually have sodium deficiency (276.1)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 8, 2008)

*Donna, you're a life-saver !*

Thank you so much !!


----------

